# Registering NOA with ADGA



## lhawes (Apr 27, 2013)

We acquired two nigerian dwarf goats from a person who got bottle babies but could not handle taking care of them anymore. Bottle babies just are not for everyone!! They take a lot of work, but the rewards have been so worth it. These two girls were born in February but were not registered. I have been in contact with ADGA and have the tattoo issue figured out, but in order to register them we need another member to state they are native on appearance. Since we are fairly new to goats I am not sure were to go to find another member that is willing to do this. Can anyone point me in the right direction or help us out in any way?? Our daughter wants to be able to show them but without the registration we are being told she can't!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 27, 2013)

Where are you located? That will help people that might be able to help you.


----------



## lhawes (Apr 28, 2013)

That would probably help huh!!   I keep trying to do a profile but it will not let me add a location yet... so I am in Shaftsburg, MI (near Perry, Owosso, Lansing, Flint).


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 28, 2013)

Can you explain this a little more?  I've  never heard of this.

Do you know the lineage of the animals?  

ADGA is saying you can register if a member say's they are native on appearance?


----------



## lhawes (Apr 28, 2013)

We are new to goats and have a few that are bred and due in June/July so were researching the registration. We have the few that are not registered so I asked a few questions. I also found this on their website:

If you don't know the sire & dam of a dairy goat, can you still regsiter it? 		

Yes you can.  ONLY Does can be registered. 

A doe of unknown pedigree may be recorded as a Native on Appearance (NOA) if the application is accompanied by a statement signed by a current ADGA member, who is not a member of the applicant's family, that the doe being recorded conforms to a specific breed type.  The name & tattoo of the animal to be registered should be included on the NOA statement.  You can get a copy of what an NOA statement has on it from our website under ADGA Paper Forms.




Now.. I also have to contact them for a tattoo sequence for them because they were never tattooed either!! I also have another doe who is tattoed but was never registered. I know her sire and dam, but do not have a service memo so I am not sure yet how I can get her registered.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 29, 2013)

It is my understanding that after 3 generations of tracking genetics a goat can be registered with ADGA as whatever they are, in your case Nigerian. So somewhere down the line your goat's offspring could be registered a purebred.

Just and FYI...A goat that is NOA will be shown in the Recorded Grade class. 

Have you compared your doelings to the breed standard? It might be a little hard when they are so young. I am in CA so I guess I can't be of much help. I would suggest you look for a goat club or contact ADGA about finding members in your area. Or maybe find a show to attend or the local fair,


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 29, 2013)

You can also "breed up" with an NOA

Say you get an NOA Alpine doe

Breed her to a registered Alpine buck = 50% kid

Breed 50% kid to another reg. Alpine buck. = 75% kid

Breed 75% kid to reg. Alpine buck = 87.5% kid

I forget how much they have to be to be "American ____________" but you can breed up to it


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 29, 2013)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news 

The ADGA documentation on NOA registration should include "except for Nigerian Dwarfs".

My wife called ADGA this morning because we were curious about this. We know someone with an unregistered ND that is the best looking we've ever seen, and we were thinking maybe they can do this.

She was told that the Nigerian registry is a pure bred herd book only.  

If you read on the ADGA site the qualifications for ND registration it basically state that it is limited to animals on the AGS and CGS registry and their offspring.

No experimentals, american's, or grades for Nigerians.

Sorry.


----------



## lhawes (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah.. this is what I am finding out. I have been emailing the ADGA  for about a week now, and I thought I mentioned that they were nigerian dwarf. Sooo back to the emailing back and forth again with her. I am fairly frustrated because we were told that the ones we want to register were registrable since they are purebred. We were told we could register them with stating they came from unregistered sire and dam. I saw their parents, and they are purebred as well. My daughter wants to show these girls in 4h but we are being told they need to be registered first. Looking like we got jipped by a terrible breeder! Guess as first time goat owners we will learn! 

Does anyone know if we bred this girls that can not be registered with a registered buck if we can register their babies?


----------



## babsbag (Apr 29, 2013)

AGS does not accept grades but it appears the CGS may so you may be able to register their offspring but then again ADGA may not accept a recorded grade AT ALL, no matter where it is from.

_The Canadian Goat Society maintains the Herd books for nine purebred breeds of goats and a *Special Registry for upgraded animals as specified under the animal pedigree act, which are: Alpine, Angora, LaMancha, Nigerian Dwarf, Nubian, Oberhasli, Pygmy, Saanen and Toggenburg.*_

I don't know if you can reigster with CGS unless you live in Canada. You would have to call or email them and find out the details.

I know you get bonded to these bottle babies but in the long run it may be easier if you raise these and sell them and then find a regisiterd doe. I am sure your daughter is attached already but if she wants to show in sanctioned shows then this might be the best and easiest route.

Sorry, I am sure that it is disappointing for your family.


----------



## lhawes (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah.. we are a little disappointed, but hopefully we can still show for 4H... going to have to have a talk with her leader about it again. We have two others that are registered with ADGA and are due to kid in a couple months, so we plan on keeping some of their babies. We are also getting another doe and buckling here in the next week that are registered. Now the only issue that I have is we got one that has a tattoo but was never registered. I have the bill of sale, but ADGA says we need to have the service memo as well. I asked the breeder if she could do that for us, but not sure if she will. She was sold to us as an unregistered pet as we figured we could still show her for 4H. Told the breeder we are being told something different so trying to see if she will do a service memo and how much it would be... man I didn't think owning goats was such work!! The taking care of them is the easy part I am starting to think!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 30, 2013)

In our county, the goats don't have to be registered for county fair or 4-H. There are a lot of kids (my girls included) that don't show reg. goats at all. All of my registered goats are my milking does and they stay on the farm. 

Are you in Shiawassee?


----------



## cindyg (Apr 30, 2013)

NDs cannot be percentage registered with CGA.  No breeding up for them, or Pygmys.


----------



## meme (Apr 30, 2013)

Certain fairs do allow unregistered animals, but not too many. You could always just buy a registered doe, it's never too early to catch GAS.


----------

